# Gunfighter charging handle



## 8'Duece (Nov 18, 2009)

Recently BCM (Bravo Company Manufacturing) and Vltor teamed up to design a true large latch charger for your AR15/M4 rifle that addresses the problems with other large latch type chargers.  I was one of those people that broke a Badger latch during an advanced carbine class with Paul Howe.  Luckily I had the standard charger in my kit bag and kept driving on with the class, but attempting to one hand charge the weapon was a pain in the ass since I was used the Badger latch.  

Vltor and BCM have designed what I believe is the best large latch system that will make all others obsolete.  I ordered two of these two weeks ago and have had plenty of time to test them and I honestly believe any AR15 that is without these is lacking a critical component to your weapon system. 

From the Bravo Company USA website. 

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-GUNFIGHTER-Charging-Handle-GFH-Mod-3-p/bcm gfh mod 3.htm

*I attempted to upload pictures of the charger and the new system just sat there and did not load the pics.  Maybe somebody can pm me and help me to understand how to accomplish this. *





A Charging Handle for the 21st Century Gun Fighter


A NEW Charging Handle and Extended Latch System


Charging Handle Machined from 7075 T6 Billet


Hard Coat Anodized per Mil-A-8625F, Type III, Class 2


GFH - Mod3 (large latch) and Mod4 (medium latch)





When the AR15 system was first introduced to and fielded by the US Military in the 1960s, the manual of arms for an infantryman was significantly different than what currently exists today.  To charge the rifle the shooter released their hand from a firing grip, grabbed each side of the charging handle with the thumb and forefinger or the first two fingers , (while applying pressure to the latch) pulled the charging handle all the way to the rear, and then released it to charge the weapon. 







Like everything else in the last 45 years, tactics and weaponry have undergone a continuous evolution.  Red dot optics get the shooter on target quicker, shorter barrels allow the operator to more quickly negotiate tighter urban areas, and operator’s manipulations of the weapon system have become much more efficient and faster.  The current manual of arms has the operator maintaining a firing grip almost continuously while manipulating the weapon with the non-dominant hand in an effort to more quickly get the weapon ready to fire.  With that premise, most weapon manipulations are done only with the shooter’s support hand; to include operating the charging handle.  


In order to perform an immediate action or charge the carbine, current CQB techniques have the operator racking the charging handle to the rear using their support side hand only.  This is done in one swift and strong movement.  With the operator’s firing grip maintained, the weapon again has a loaded chamber, and the shooter can immediately bring a hot weapon back into the fight.





The current use of extended tactical latches has made this movement much more efficient.  The only drawback to this type of manipulation is all the force used to rack the charging handle rearward goes into the extended tactical latch and is then transferred into the roll pin.  With this scenario, the entire operation becomes contingent on the sheer strength of this tiny 1/16” roll pin, and its’ ability to take continuing blows.  Repeated and forceful support hand only racking of the charging handle eventually can lead to breaking the roll pin and loosing the latch completely.  With the latch blown out, the charging handle will not stay secured to the receiver as the bolt is moving back and forth during each cycle of the weapon’s action.  Not a good situation on a two way range.





We have been very fortunate to receive continuing feedback from trainers and operators alike for several years now regarding these issues.   Internally we have seen this many times while in the course of continually test firing weapons before sale.  Initially we matched up a couple prototype solutions, but in conversations with Eric at VLTOR, he was able to develop a better design at a better price for the consumer.    (VLTOR patent pending)





Introducing the BCMGUNFIGHTER™ 

(VLTOR Patent Pending)


The BCMGUNFIGHTER™ Charging Handle and extended latches feature internal redesigns to direct the force off of the roll pin and into the body of the charging handle during support hand only manipulations.  This new design has a built in backstop engineered into the extended latch and into the charging handle.  As the latch is opened up, its’ travel is limited by these flat surface backstops.  With this travel limiting feature, the stress is taken off the roll pin, and is now redirected into the entire body of the charging handle.


The BCMGUNFIGHTER™ Charging Handle offers two significant advantages.  


1.  Since the tiny roll pin is no longer the weak point - it is a much stronger system and tactical latch will stay intact even under repeated support side only manipulation.


2.  With the force kept inside the body of the handle, when the handle is pulled directly to the rear, it moves directly to the rear and does not angle off to the outboard side.  A much smoother operation.





On the cutaway computer drawings you can see the inside machining of the latch.  It shows the 3 inside contact surfaces.  (The 2 semi circular cuts are to aid in the removal of dirt and debris that can get inside the handle.) 





On the bottom view you can see the outside of the latch itself.  It is actually as thick as the handle.  This provides 2 additional contact surfaces to insure the force is maintained inside the handle and offers the operator more contact surface to manipulate the handle.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 18, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> *I attempted to upload pictures of the charger and the new system just sat there and did not load the pics.  Maybe somebody can pm me and help me to understand how to accomplish this. *



Use the "Manage Attachments" tab by going "Advanced" with the post.

Upload the files to your folder here on the board. 

You can either drag and drop them into the bottom box (for posting them to the board) or by default, new ones will automatically go into the posting box, select which ones you want by checking the box and hit "preview" to verify they posted correctly. They can't be viewed unless you click on them. 

Or.......upload them to a account (like snapfish or photobucket) like this and voila. So easy, even Headshot can do it........


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 18, 2009)

Although I have not used this latch, I used one similar to it for about 3 weeks on my last deployment. I do not care for the extended latch, it catch’s on ammo pouches and molle webbing when I am just letting my rifle hang (slung). As I would move around it would catch on my gear and move my bolt on my weapon, a few times actually stove piping a round. 

I shit canned it b/c I was afraid my weapon would be stopped up if I needed it. Personally I would stick with the old original charging handle.


----------



## pardus (Nov 18, 2009)

The charging handle placement is a flaw in the design of this weapon, the Steyr AUG and G3 got it right IMO.

I'd be interested to try this new handle.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 19, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Although I have not used this latch, I used one similar to it for about 3 weeks on my last deployment. I do not care for the extended latch, it catch’s on ammo pouches and molle webbing when I am just letting my rifle hang (slung). As I would move around it would catch on my gear and move my bolt on my weapon, a few times actually stove piping a round.
> 
> I shit canned it b/c I was afraid my weapon would be stopped up if I needed it. Personally I would stick with the old original charging handle.



There's alway's a skeptic in every bunch.  What latch did you use ??

"contempt prior to investigation"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 19, 2009)

I used the Wilson Combat Tactical Charging Handle Latch. And I was not giving you shit about it; I just didn’t care for it. If you’re not rocking body armor/ LBE I would say it’s a benefit being able to get a better grip on the charging handle with one hand. I personally just ran into problems with it when I was wearing my kit in relax mode.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 19, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I used the Wilson Combat Tactical Charging Handle Latch. And I was not giving you shit about it; I just didn’t care for it. If you’re not rocking body armor/ LBE I would say it’s a benefit being able to get a better grip on the charging handle with one hand. I personally just ran into problems with it when I was wearing my kit in relax mode.


 
Like the Badger latch, the Wilson has a very curved attitude to it, so I can see it getting entangled into the webbing of molle gear.  This charger and it's latch is more straight in it's attitude where it possibly will not have the curve to dip into molle webbing etc. 

I like it because it's design is more about the strength and the repeated charging being entirely displaced over the entire charging handle, not just the 1/16" roll pin like the Wilson or the Badger type latches that are an after market installment type latch. 

Give it a try, you might like it Bro'


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 19, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> Give it a try, you might like it Bro'


 
Well if I ever make it up to KY we will have to do a range day and try it out... ;)


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 19, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Well if I ever make it up to KY we will have to do a range day and try it out... ;)



Then get your ass up here.  Headshot and myself are alway's game for firearms and other stuff. ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 19, 2009)

After the new year I am going to need to burn some leave up, we can start planning something up...


----------

